# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] 12 Μεταβλητοί πυκνωτές αέρος Air Variable Capacitors (Χαμηλή τιμή/χάρισμα)

## luhe98922

Πριν κάποια χρόνια στο Ηράκλειο "διέσωσα" από έναν παλιατζή ένα κουτί με διάφορα πράγματα που πιθανότατα ανήκαν σε κάποιον ραδιοερασιτέχνη (ή και πειρατή?) του οποίου υποθέτω η χήρα ή τα τέκνα "έστειλαν", όπως συμβαίνει σε τέτοιες περιστάσεις...
Το λοιπόν, υπάρχουν 12 πυκνωτές μεταβλητοί, διαφόρων μεγεθών σε χωρητικότητες μερικών δεκάδων pico τους οποίους εγώ δεν σκοπεύω να χρησιμοποιήσω, καθώς δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με RF ούτε έχω το χρόνο να το κάνω τώρα.
Οπότε ψάχνουν ένα καλό σπίτι όπου θα εκτιμηθούν.
Με εξαίρεση αυτόν με τα πράσινα στηρίγματα (τον μεγαλύτερο) που θέλει λίγη μηχανική δουλειά, καθώς οι πλάκες δεν ισαπέχουν και σχεδόν ακουμπάνε, όλοι οι άλλοι είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση, πλην βρώμικοι. Σε κάποιους έχουν αφαιρεθεί πλάκες, μάλλον για να έρθει η χωρητικότητα εκεί που την ήθελε ο προηγούμενος ιδιοκτήτης.
Ένας είναι τύπου "πεταλούδας", που αν καταλαβαίνω καλά είναι σχετικά δυσεύρετοι?
Θέλω να τους πάρει κάποιος όλους και όχι να στέλνω έναν-έναν.
Μαζί αν θέλετε δίνονται και τα εξαρτήματα της τελευταίας φωτό, δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι είναι και άρα δεν τα χρειάζομαι.


Ζητάω 20 EUR, με τα μεταφορικά δικά σας, για να σας τους στείλω με courier (το απλό συστημένο ΕΛΤΑ κάνει αντικαταβολή?). Νομίζω για το αντικείμενο είναι μάλλον χαμηλή τιμή.


ΑΝ ΜΕ ΒΓΑΛΕΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΜΠΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟ COURIER ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΙΚΑ ΜΟΝΟ!!!
ΔΗΛΑΔΗ:
*Είτε συναντιόμαστε στα Κουνουπιδιανά ή Αρώνι αν είστε από Χανιά.
*Είτε κανονίζετε με courier να έρθει από το χώρο μου να παραλάβει το δέμα με δικά σας μεταφορικά.
DSC_9335.jpgDSC_9336.jpgDSC_9337.jpgDSC_9338.jpgDSC_9339.jpg

----------

